# Planet Tower Defense - Feedback



## Kupferrot (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe in den letzten Monaten (eigentlich fast Jahr) an einem Spiel gearbeitet, welches ich ca. im Oktober releast habe (mein zweites Spiel bisher). Seit dem habe ich fast alle zwei Wochen ein Update hinzugefügt. Was ich jetzt dringend suche ist feedback. Klar, Freunde und so haben mal reingeschaut, aber ich brauche die kalte, harte Wahrheit die einem nur fremde Menschen im Internet geben können.

Aber jetzt mal zum Spiel, es handelt sich um ein Tower Defense spiel für Android (IOS release kommt evtl. bald aber das kostet teuer geld ), allerdings habe ich versucht etwas umzusetzen was es noch nicht 100 mal gibt. Ein Video erklärt sicher mehr als 1000 Worte (nicht mehr ganz up to date):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjHHn3piTnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ganz klassisch kann man Türme bauen und upgraden. Die Türme sind jeweils gegen andere Asteroiden besser oder schlechter. Außerdem wird ein Turm vom Spieler selbst gesteuert, was auch erforderlich ist um die level zu gewinnen. Zudem gibt es Items zum sammeln und ein Gebäude sowie zwei Fähigkeiten können mit Kristallen (neu und nicht im Video Sichtbar) gebaut/gekauft werden, welche ebenfalls in den Levels gesammelt werden (ja, *kein *In-App Purchase). In den verschiedenen Levels kommen immer neue Asteroiden oder Bosse dazu. Es gibt 5 Levels mit 12-15 Waves.

Das Ziel für dieses Spiel waren 100 Downloads, mit meinen jetzt ca. 1800 bin ich also schon sehr sehr zufrieden. Allerdings scheint es mir, dass viele Spieler nach dem Tutorial oder dem ersten Level bereits deinstallieren. Ich hätte also gerne ein paar Anregungen was an dem Spiel schlecht ist. Und interessant wäre auch ob es zu schwer ist? Ich persönlich finde es z.B. eher zu leicht, aber beim Programmieren habe ich zum testen sicher wesentlich mehr gespielt als die meisten es je werden, ich habe also Übung . Da ich bald mit meinem dritten Spiel beginnen möchte, ist mir Feedback wichtig, man will ja was lernen und besser werden.

Du hast bist hier hin gelesen? Dann ist hier der Link für dich:









						Planet Tower Defense - Apps on Google Play
					

Space is dark and full of Asteroids especially in this Planet Tower Defense Game




					play.google.com


----------



## Kupferrot (31. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht noch ganz interessant für den ein oder anderen, es gibt zwei kleine Videos über die Entwicklung. Im Prinzip sieht man wie ich mich vom Prototyp zum fertigen Spiel vorgearbeitet habe:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Md-mbHkEEVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und das neuste Update zum Spiel:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ljCrszVuXfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

Zum Thema Tower Defense dürfte mMn Defense Grid der ungeschlagene Primus sein und Handy hin oder her,
mich als bekennende "Graphikhure" spricht solche Simpeloptik nicht annähernd an. 

Das es keine In-App Käufe gibt ist allerdings sehr lobenswert !


----------



## Kupferrot (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zum Thema Tower Defense dürfte mMn Defense Grid der ungeschlagene Primus sein und Handy hin oder her,
> mich als bekennende "Graphikhure" spricht solche Simpeloptik nicht annähernd an.
> 
> Das es keine In-App Käufe gibt ist allerdings sehr lobenswert !


Vielen Dank für dein Feedback, ich schließe mich deiner Meinung an. Das ist jetzt optisch wirklich kein Feuerwerk. Ich habe die ganzen sprites selbst gezeichnet und für meine Verhältnisse bin ich halbwegs beeindruckt vom Ergebnis (Ich kann eigentlich gerade so einen Stift halten). Eigentlich wollte ich optisch eine ansprechende 2.5D Grafik mit tollen Lichteffekten und Explosionen. aber das übersteigt zu diesem Zeitpunkt mein können.

Für das nächste Spiel werde ich die Grafik einkaufen. Ich wollte nur nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben weil es sonst schnell ein teures Hobby wird. Die Musik ist schon gekauft, das waren ca. 25€


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. August 2021)

Ich finde es versprüht einen gewissen Retro-Charme. Da ich kein Smartphone habe, gehöre ich aber nicht zur Zielgruppe.


----------



## Kupferrot (1. August 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich finde es versprüht einen gewissen Retro-Charme. Da ich kein Smartphone habe, gehöre ich aber nicht zur Zielgruppe.


Vielen Dank für das Feedback.

Ich hatte mich nach einigen Tests bewusst für diesen retro artigen look entschieden, weil dieser "Pixel Art" Style auch von Leuten umgesetzt werden kann die grafisch nicht so begabt sind, bzw. sich das schneller lernen lässt.


----------

